# Learn About Hypnosis For IBS



## BQ

Hi







Many of us have experienced a great reduction of our IBS symptoms by using hypnosis. Yes, it seemed odd to some of us too, at first. But after reading and asking questions, many of us, after trying so many other methods of symptom management, have used hypnosis with great success. It took us all some reading to understand the how & why. The links provided below have helped many of us garner this understanding. Hopefully they will help you too.







General IBS Hypnotherapy Info: http://www.ibshypnosis.com "How & Why Hypnosis Works": http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c&f=11&t=000039 "Hypnosis For Irritable Bowel": http://my.webmd.com/content/article/1728.87469 "The Effects Of Hypnosis on Gastrointestinal Problems": http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/hypnosis.htm Hope you find this information useful. I also hope you can reduce your symptoms too.BQ


----------



## cookies4marilyn

EXCELLENT BQ... thanks for posting this all in one convenient spot! This will certainly be helpful for those seeking the needed information. Thanks so much for doing this!


----------



## BQ

Bump


----------



## norbert46

Thanks BQ, this needs to stay near the top for the newer folks coming to investigate! Norb


----------



## akhilesh

bump !


----------



## MaggieMae

Well, I ordered the tapes, got em last week and started them 5 days ago. I'm not expecting to see a big change for a while. But, I can say that I look forwards to listening to them every night, so far. They make me feel more relaxed than I've ever been. Tonight is my "day off" and I'm kind of disappointed...







I'm really grateful to Mike for putting them together and to others who have posted their experience with them. I'm optimistic that they will help me.I will be sure to let you know what effect they have on me.MM


----------



## BQ

Bump For Aaron


----------



## norbert46

bump for Snoopy


----------



## norbert46

bump


----------



## Michael Mahoney

Hi All,Thanks BQBest RegardsMike


----------



## JeanG

Bump!


----------



## BQ

Bump


----------



## norbert46

rebump for Alikeith


----------



## BQ




----------



## irisheyeosully

Hi BQ! Thanks for info. Not only am I new to this site,but I am also VERY new to computers(never used one before 8 mo. ago),so, what is bump? Thanks,irish


----------



## JeanG

Hi irish:Whenever anyone posts on a thread, that thread is moved to the top of the others. Sometimes someone will post just to move a thread up for other people to see. They use the term, "bump".







JeanG


----------



## JeanG

One more time.







JeanG


----------



## JeanG

Time to bump this up!







JeanG


----------



## norbert46

bump for Mom!


----------



## JeanG

Bump!







JeanG


----------



## norbert46

bump for Hubby


----------



## JeanG

Bump. JeanG


----------



## JeanG

Bump!


----------



## BQ

.


----------



## BQ

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>







>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Bump for any new folks.BQ


----------



## BQ




----------



## BQ

b.u.m.p.


----------



## AntonioRI

Bump for the New Year!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

bumperdoodles


----------



## mikeralph

bump


----------



## nubythedog

I live in NC and I'd like to find out if there are any mental health professionals that offer hypnosis as a treatment for IBS. I'm fairly close to UNC, so I bet somebody up there does it. However, there are no listings in NC I can find. I went to the link the original poster gave, but nothing for NC. Any suggestions?


----------



## trbell

check with the UNC gasrto clinic. Dr. Palsson is affilated with them and he's the leadin researcher.tom


----------



## BQ

Nubythedog, Here is a link for referrals within the US. http://www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSclinicians.html I would contact Dr. Whitehead at the UNC:Email addy is:william_whitehead###med.unc.eduWish you all the best.BQ


----------



## eric

Right this is Dr Palssons, site which is worth reading for sure and his email on there.The list is for people around the country.I am not sure however, if he takes patients or just does research, however, he is the one to ask and if he doesn't he will find the right person for you and the UNC is worth checking out for sure as they are one of the top IBS centers in the US. http://www.ibshypnosis.com/ If you need help email me as I can help you with this.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

bump for a newbie


----------



## norbert46

bump for watchmedream


----------



## cookies4marilyn

bump


----------



## BQ

Bump for DeGrassi


----------



## Nikki

bump


----------



## Guest

Thanx, B.Q.  I agree, Tom. But if we don't have an official Hypno/CBT Forum, there is nothing to stop us from discussing it, is there?Evie


----------



## BQ




----------



## rosie49

I just read a lot of the info on hypnosis and I would really like to try it. I think there is something beneficial there for me. I was wondering whether this is something that has to be kept up by seeing a practitioner on a continuous basis? Or would it work to work with a practitioner once or twice and then use tapes on my own? there are no practitioners in my state (MA) listed on the ibshypnosis.com link so I would have to travel to another state (difficult, but can do once or twice). the link mentions a 7 session program. I don't think I could just get the audioprogram tapes and do it without guidance, even though I do have meditation experience.Rosie


----------



## nmwinter

rosie - I'm sure more knowledgeable people will chime in so take this as a user perspective







I've done the tapes. I found them highly beneficial. and while you don't have a therapist in the room, you're not without guidance. in fact, quite a bit of time is spent on understanding the process. so if this is your only option, I would consider giving it a chance.now about whether it has to be ongoing or not with a live therapist. my nuderstanding is that it's usually a number of sessions with tapes you do for reinforcement. also another suggestion for finding someone might be to talk to your doctor or GI. they may know of someone with experience with hypnosis and IBS.good lucknancy


----------



## trbell

rosie, The 7 sessions thing is for that particular program. Usually if you see somebody in person they might see you a time or two and then give you some of their tapes or recommend you use some of the commercial ones. If your doctor or insurance company can't help you find someone, you might try sending an email to Dr. Palsson.Bada


----------



## Guest

I've been using Michael Mahoney's IBS Audio 100 Program since last December and not only did it significantly help my IBS, it also had a wonderful side effect of easing my anxiety. This is just my opinion, but I think the most important thing is learning how to relax. It doesn't come easy....








Mike's recordings are wonderful for helping us learn how to relax.Mahoney's hypno also teaches us how to focus better. Being able to focus better, and focus more positively helps to prevent IBS symptoms.Here is more good reading on hypnosis: http://www.ibshypnosis.com/index.html http://pub228.ezboard.com/firritablebowels...topicID=8.topic http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/HypnosisPalsson.html http://www.aboutibs.org/Publications/hypnosis.html ../messageboards/ub...rd=hypnotherapy http://pub228.ezboard.com/firritablebowelsyndromefrm13 Hope this helps, Evie


----------



## nmwinter

bump


----------



## trbell

i think this one could be added to the list? http://www.tranceworkers.com/ Bada


----------



## nmwinter

bumping again


----------



## norbert46

For the newer folks here, Mike's Audioprogram100 has totally stopped all my IBS/D symptoms after 30+years of suffering. So inexpensive,natural and easy to use at bedtime.No drugs, no negative side effects but good positive benefits! There are many people on this BB who have gotten symptom relief with this therapy and some of us are still around to fellowship and offer testimony and "many" have moved on with their newfound life!







Norb


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Thanks everyone for keeping the information going for the newbies... and Hi to everyone too! xxYou can read some success stories on Mike's site, and we hope to be adding more to the ever growing list in the near future.Many of us like myself, who have had IBS for many years (15 for me; and nearly housebound) have had our lives back thanks to Mike. His method has helped thousands of IBS patients get some relief.For you newbies, take a peek at the website. Many of us did this as a last resort therapy, and can honestly say we wished we had tried it first.Goodness to all! xx


----------



## RitaLucy

Was the question ever answered if this program helps with IBS - C types as well as IBS - D types?


----------



## Angela43

How much are these tapes?


----------



## trbell

you can get the costs in the products forum here on the bb. There are other tapes listed there I think and meditation is free if cost is the issue.Bada


----------



## norbert46

Marilyn, I agree with you 100% and Mike's program was also a last resort for me but I am now symptom free and do things and go places I never thought possible again with no thoughts or worries about finding a bathroom for the constant emergencies! Thanks Mike!!







RitaLucy, many folks with IBS/C have also received relief and I hope Eric or Marilyn will respond- I think Eric was primarily IBS/C with severe pain. Angela, I think the USD price for the cd's with the "companion" bonus is $97.00 and that is the best investment I ever made in my life, I only wish I could have done it 30 years earlier!







I got the cd's because they will last forever if taken care of properly and will not "wear out". Norb http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com/


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

The *Cognitive Behavioral Therapy and Hypnotherapy* is again available on the BB. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...;DaysPrune=1000


----------



## norbert46

Thanks Jeff, if you read this you will need to "unlock" the Hypno. forum so that we can "post" and "reply". Norb


----------



## mary ann jordan

I read somewhere that hypnotheraphy does not work well for people over 50. Is there any truth to this? thanks


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

Oops... thanks. Will unlock it now.J*


----------



## norbert46

Minnie(very nice name- my late mother's first name!) no there is no truth to hypnotherapy being ineffective for folks over 50! I bought Mike's program at age 55 yrs old after over 30 yrs of IBS/D and am symptom free now at age 57yrs old(on Friday!)







Norb


----------



## nmwinter

norb! nancy


----------



## bonniei

norb! Now behave yourself!


----------



## norbert46

Thanks Nancy,  Norb


----------



## norbert46

Thanks Bonniei  Norb


----------



## cookies4marilyn

bump


----------



## nmwinter

bumping. for more info, look at the CBT and Hypno forum too!


----------



## eric

Happy Birthday Norb.







Mine is on Saturday. I will toast to you.







Two new articles on HT for IBS. HT in Gastroenterology Journal http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c;f=11;t=001688 and Hypnosis gaining respectability among doctors, patients http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=11;t=001693


----------



## BQ

La Bumpa!







For any new folks..Please see the CBT(cognitive behavior therapy)/Hypnotherapy Forum found by using the "Hop To:" navigator at the bottom of the page.OR: Just click here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...&f=11&submit=Go Rita here is a thread about C and hypno: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c;f=11;t=001570 BQ


----------



## BQ

Bump







BQ


----------



## shadow

Hi, guys - I've pretty much only been at the MP and just popped over here for the first time in weeks. I have to wonder if Someone was kicking me here to read about this. I've seen the tapes mentioned before, but here I'm reading about them from so many people I like I just may explore them. I'm on meds for IBS-D, but I really don't want to spend the rest of my life taking drugs (I even avoid Tylenol) if I can help it. Like Norb (and I imagine others), I'm a long-time sufferer -- started at 22 and I'm now 47.BTW, Happy BD guys!!!


----------



## eric

Shadow is is really worth trying and is totally safe and for most even enjoyable, like a deep meditation.This is another new study on long term.Gut. 2003 Nov;52 11:1623-9. Links Long term benefits of hypnotherapy for irritable bowel syndrome.Gonsalkorale WM, Miller V, Afzal A, Whorwell PJ.Department of Medicine, University Hospital of South Manchester, Manchester, UK.BACKGROUND: and aims: There is now good evidence from several sources that hypnotherapy can relieve the symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome in the short term. However, there is no long term data on its benefits and this information is essential before the technique can be widely recommended. This study aimed to answer this question. PATIENTS AND METHODS: 204 patients prospectively completed questionnaires scoring symptoms, quality of life, anxiety, and depression before, immediately after, and up to six years following hypnotherapy. All subjects also subjectively assessed the effects of hypnotherapy retrospectively in order to define their "responder status". RESULTS: 71% of patients initially responded to therapy. Of these, 81% maintained their improvement over time while the majority of the remaining 19% claimed that deterioration of symptoms had only been slight. With respect to symptom scores, all items at follow up were significantly improved on pre-hypnotherapy levels p<0.001 and showed little change from post-hypnotherapy values. There were no significant differences in the symptom scores between patients assessed at 1, 2, 3, 4, or 5+ years following treatment. Quality of life and anxiety or depression scores were similarly still significantly improved at follow up p<0.001 but did show some deterioration. Patients also reported a reduction in consultation rates and medication use following the completion of hypnotherapy. CONCLUSION: This study demonstrates that the beneficial effects of hypnotherapy appear to last at least five years. Thus it is a viable therapeutic option for the treatment of irritable bowel syndrome.PMID: 14570733It can also help non gi complaints in IBS.IBS ï¿½ Beyond the Bowel: The Meaning of Co-existing Medical ProblemsOlafur S. Palsson, Psy.D.William E. Whitehead, Ph.D.FYI"Is it possible to reduce non-gastrointestinal symptoms in IBS?It is unknown to what degree standard medical treatment for IBS, when successful, also results inimprovement in non-GI symptoms. The problem is that most IBS treatment research has notexamined how non-IBS symptoms change. Non-IBS symptoms have also not been a focus ofstandard IBS treatment. An exception to this is psychological treatment trials for IBS, whichsometimes have included general physical symptom questionnaires among the measures oftreatment effects. We therefore know from our two studies of hypnosis treatment for IBS 22 aswell as from research in England 23 that hypnosis treatment for IBS regularly improves non-GIsymptoms substantially in addition to beneficial effects on bowel symptoms. Less is knownabout improvement in non-GI symptoms from cognitive-behavioral therapy, which is the otherwidely researched psychological treatment for IBS. However, there is every reason to believethat cognitive-behavioral treatment can reduce the tendency to experience a lot of generalphysical symptoms, based on a review of over 30 such treatment studies24. These benefits ofpsychological treatment for IBS point to extra value of such treatments for the subgroup of IBSpatients who have many non-GI symptoms.Research in coming years will hopefully identify other ways to improve the well-being and lifefunctioning of IBS patients by reducing non-GI symptoms, and this is likely to become anintegral part of managing IBS effectively in the subset of patients who suffer many symptomsand conditions beyond the bowel." http://www.med.unc.edu/wrkunits/2depts/med...the%20bowel.pdf


----------



## Gret

Although I'm feeling better because of Ibsacol, NOT taking a supplement would be better! Could I start Mike's tapes and quit the Ibsacol, or should I get into the tapes then gradually go off? I'm having a bad day that even Ibsacol can't control and I've got to do SOMETHING that feels more permanent! Any encouragement would be greatly appreciated.Eric, when I saw your post here, it really made me think seriously about this. Thanks.


----------



## eric

Gret, I think personally that everyone should try HT for IBS, the research majorally support its.You can do this and take IBSacol or meds etc..You should however do one thing at a time to start though to adjust and see whats working, but if you have been on the IBSacol for over a month no problemo.







alot of people after doing HT for IBS wean themselves off meds and have to take less otcs for their IBS, but some still benefit with say meds and the HT its an individual thing. Also the only way to know if it works is to try it for the same reason, everyone is an individual, however HT has argueable the highest success rate to date of IBS treatments and can work long term even after stopping the treatment.I personally highly recommend trying it, its safe and for most very enjoyable and easy to do, although you have to give it time to work and make changes and be patient and committed.There is some research now looking at it actually getting to some of the root issues in IBS. For one specifically in the ACC part of the brain which is a problem specifically in IBS patients and has to do with the gut and the brain axis.Hope this helps, if you have any questions ask away.I also hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## Gret

Thanks so much for your prompt reply, Eric.The only question now is: Will the tapes alone help, or do I need a session with a hypnotherapist first? I'm going to go to the site and see if I can get more info. on Mike's tapes.Thanks again, I really appreciate it!


----------



## BackFire44

In response to the question about hypnotherapy not working for people older than 50, I think the poster was referring to this: Whorwell PJ; Prior A; Colgan SM. Hypnotherapy in severe irritable bowel syndrome: further experience. Gut, 1987 Apr, 28:4, 423-5. This report summed up further experience with 35 patients added to the 15 treated with hypnotherapy in the 1984 Lancet study. For the whole 50 patient group, success rate was 95% for classic IBS cases, but substantially less for IBS patients with atypical symptom picture or significant psychological problems. The report also observed that patients over age 50 seemed to have lower success rate from this treatment.From www.ibshelp.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn

No need to visit a hypnotherapist first before doing the program.As far as the over 50 bit: there have been individuals who are over age 50 (myself and Norb for example!) who have had improvement. Also, it is good to keep things in perspective; if at age 20 you would have, say, for example, a 95% symptom reduction rate (having had IBS for a few years) vs. doing the program at age 50 and having a let's say, 50% symptom reduction rate, having had IBS for 30 more years, isn't a 50% reduction rate better than none? The study referred to also was for a different hypnotherapeutic process than what Mike uses, everyone is different, and sometimes preconceived readings like this can alter real potential improvement no matter what your age. If someone tells you that you can't improve, you have that mindset, if no one put that limitation on you, who knows what limits you could reach?Just a thought!!!And yes, please visit Mike's website for full information, and if you do have any questions, ask them on the contact page of his site!Take care.


----------



## eric

The only way to know if it works for a person is for the person to try it. That age 50 was in one study a long time ago, I don't believe any of the new studies found that to be true. And a lot more has been done since then.Really its trying it, because that is the only way to know. If there were consistant results from studies time and again, well that would be another thing entirely.I think part of that over fifty was in regards to people being more set in their ways, as oppose to kids who are open to possiblities and imagination.


----------



## eric

bump


----------



## AlmostFamous

So are these tapes working for anyone?


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Almost Famous - Take a look at the success threads in this forum. Also, for more info you can take a peek at the site for the program and learn about the background and success stories also. It is not a cure, but it has helped many people either reduce and even eliminate their IBS symptoms. Everyone is different, of course, but the vast majority who do the program have seen better relief. To the tune of thousands in 30 countries, so that is a pretty good track record! Here is the link: www.ibsaudioprogram100.com All the best.


----------

